# iPad Air 2 et carte Sim Free



## JCR (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis samedi le nouveau ipad air 2. Trop bien !!!
Si ce n'est que ma carte Sim Free bien reconnu par l'iPad mini ne veux pas afficher le réseau avec l'iPad Air 2.
L'iPad me demande bien mon code qui est validé mais réseau introuvable.
Si je remets la carte dans le mini, nickel...

Une idée de quelqu'un ???

Merci d'avance
Jean-Claude RIVET


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé de réinitialiser les réglages réseaux de ton iPad Air ?


----------



## JCR (27 Octobre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> As-tu essayé de réinitialiser les réglages réseaux de ton iPad Air ?



OUI c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier, et c'est toujours pareil !!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Octobre 2014)

JCR a dit:


> OUI c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier, et c'est toujours pareil !!



Dans ce cas, essaye une restauration de ton iPad sous iTunes en tant que nouvel iPad.
Si ça ne résout toujours pas le problème, mis à part un problème matériel au niveau du slot sim sur ton iPad Air, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être ...


----------



## JCR (27 Octobre 2014)

Et bien après restauration comme nouvel iPad : TOUJOURS PAREIL !!!!

Je crois que je suis bon à le rapporter à l'Apple Store....A moins que quelqu'un a une autre idée ????

Le problème peut-il venir de la carte Sim ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Octobre 2014)

Je ne pense pas que ton problème vienne de la carte sim étant donné qu'elle fonctionne bien avec l'iPad mini.

Je serai toi, je l'emmènerais en Apple Store avec la carte SIM en question et l'iPad mini pour leur montrer qu'elle fonctionne avec ce dernier.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## JCR (27 Octobre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ton problème vienne de la carte sim étant donné qu'elle fonctionne bien avec l'iPad mini.
> 
> Je serai toi, je l'emmènerais en Apple Store avec la carte SIM en question et l'iPad mini pour leur montrer qu'elle fonctionne avec ce dernier.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant



C'est exactement ce que je pense et c'est ce que je vais faire dès mercredi.
Et je vous tiens au courant 

JCR


----------



## JCR (29 Octobre 2014)

Je reviens de l'Apple Store Confluence où j'avais acheté samedi dernier l'iPad Air 2. Le problème venait bien d'un défaut du lecteur de carte Sim. Ils m'ont changé l'iPad et tout marche nickel avec la carte Sim.

Résolu


----------



## FalloutXtreme (29 Octobre 2014)

Ah tant mieux alors 

Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## cillab (30 Octobre 2014)

JCR a dit:


> Je reviens de l'Apple Store Confluence où j'avais acheté samedi dernier l'iPad Air 2. Le problème venait bien d'un défaut du lecteur de carte Sim. Ils m'ont changé l'iPad et tout marche nickel avec la carte Sim.
> 
> Résolu



bonjour
voila une preuve ,que l'orsque l'on achéte ce genre de matériel chez son fournisseur
officiel on peut résoudre les problémes facilement


----------

